# Frog experts required!



## guzzo (Sep 24, 2010)

View attachment 165164
View attachment 165163
View attachment 165162


I just went outside and took a few pics of some frogs at home. Can anyone tell me what kind they are? I assume the big fat green one is a green tree frog but as for those brown buddies can anyone help and ID them for me please?


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Guzzo, nice pics. The first two are litoria rothi (roths tree frog) and spot on with the third.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 25, 2010)

cool frogs, your lucky to have them in your backyard


----------



## guzzo (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks guys....Roths tree frogs.....Thanks. In the wet their are heaps of different frogs about home.....sounds cool at night.


----------



## guzzo (Oct 27, 2010)

View attachment 169787
A new frog has turned up tonight! anyone know what this one is????????


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 27, 2010)

Im no expert but I would say its a _Litoria dahli _Dah'ls Aquatic Frog


----------



## 1issie (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like a long nosed rocket frog,but im no expert but that is what i think it is!?!?



Izz


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 27, 2010)

guzzo said:


> View attachment 169787
> A new frog has turned up tonight! anyone know what this one is????????



Yep Litoria dahli, this is an aquatic species so you must have a water body nearby. The northern part of the territory, especially in and around Darwin is a froggers paradise. The abundance of species is something that has to be seen, they even can be found huddled together in small groups. Enjoy your garden of frogs... especially the green tree frogs, they get into everything lol.


----------



## guzzo (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! I do have a pond....I can hear a frog quior outside now. I will post em as I find em..


----------

